# Plow/Salt Truck Drivers - Milwaukee/Waukesha



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

We are hiring for all positions for the upcoming winter season. We are looking for hard working, dedicated individuals to join our snow removal team in Southeastern Wisconsin. We offer above average pay with incentives. Work for EVERY snow. We are currently looking to hire for the following areas of our operation:

--Plow/Salt Truck drivers Experienced starting at $20/hr
--Equipment operators(Skidsteers/Wheel Loaders) Experienced starting at $20/hr.
--Sidewalk Crew Leaders Drive our fully stocked vans equipped with ATV, snow blowers, shovels, dry salt. $20/hr.

Experience is required. Qualified applicants should be prepared with the following:

-Good communication and documentation skills
-Dependable Transportation 
-Current Photo ID & Social Security Card
-Willingness to work long hours "On Call" throughout the Winter.


If you are interested, please PM me your contact information.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Bump....a few positions are still available

Commercial jobs only


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Still looking to fill a position or two for plow / salt truck driver. Newer, clean equipment. $20/hr for experienced people. We also offer a bonus at the end of the season, $2/hr worked for showing up throughout the season. If interested please pm me, or respond on the thread with your phone number if you are under 10 posts.


----------

